
How will crypto apps make money? - nsoman
https://hackernoon.com/how-will-crypto-apps-make-money-a1c5c5d01285
======
advisedwang
Surely apps can make money the same way anyone in the economy does: deliver a
service that people are willing to pay for.

The problem is that with bitcoin prices rising so much people are unwilling to
actually spend it. The morale of the Pizza story is "hold on to your BTC,
don't spend it".

BTC with stable value and maybe light inflation would make it so that it
actually functioned like a currency that could be spent without being foolish.

~~~
nsoman
Agreed that BTC deflation makes it hard to spend.

Making something people want is necessary but not sufficient to ensure a
meaningful revenue model. I would be hesitant to start a decentralized company
today planning to make money primarily on ads, data sales, or taking a cut as
a middleman. I think there are other solutions available — just want to see us
find them.

------
websitescenes
I think there's a middle ground. Cloud/distributed hybrid apps may be the
ticket. I keep envisioning a traditional cloud application with appropriate
parts of the data on the blockchain. Keeps users data safe, builds the network
and diversifies the company all at once. Looking at it this way, any app could
be a "crypto" app.

~~~
nsoman
Hybrid apps are definitely part of the story. And if they have a revenue model
already, they can keep it. I'm more anxious about new and "fully
decentralized" apps like marketplaces.

~~~
websitescenes
My argument is that neither is mutually exclusive. Ethereum is evidence of
that.

------
jondubois
I think that eventually all cryptocurrencies will become interchangeable via
distributed exchanges which adhere to the same protocol.

The value of a cryptocurrency will be determined primarily by the kinds of
people who own and deal with it as their primary method of payment.

~~~
nsoman
Certainly seems like we're headed that way. Not sure how it solves the revenue
model problem but it'll be simpler for consumers for sure.

------
arisAlexis
If they have utility tokens for example

------
joeblow9999
tldr; I don't know.

